# Good site to make custom shirts



## Conker (Aug 26, 2010)

Maybe this goes in the LYNX PLOX board? Not sure. I'm looking for a website, not showing one off...

Well. Either way.

Anyone know a website that could turn a picture (or two) into a tshirt? Or rather, a quality website?

If I google it I"ll find tons, but I'd like some recommendations before I fork over my money to any ol place that says they can do it. I don't want to end up paying 30 bucks for a shirt that falls apart after a wash or two.

So yes. Any of you guys use such a site? Got one I should look at? 

MSPaintadventures doesn't have the best shirts for Homestuck  But he does some really cool art for his characters which would look just bully on a tshirt.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2010)

Cafepress is the best out there, imo.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 26, 2010)

Conker said:


> MSPaintadventures doesn't have the best shirts for Homestuck  But he does some really cool art for his characters which would look just bully on a tshirt.



Learn to sew and make one of Dave's suits, IMO.

(And yeah, I wish the troll ones said MSpaint Adventures somewhere, otherwise I'd soooo buy the Tavros shirt. I just don't want people thinking I'm wearing it 'cause it's my sign. Which is isn't. But I sure as fuck am not wearing an Equius shirt.)


----------



## Conker (Aug 27, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Learn to sew and make one of Dave's suits, IMO.
> 
> (And yeah, I wish the troll ones said MSpaint Adventures somewhere, otherwise I'd soooo buy the Tavros shirt. I just don't want people thinking I'm wearing it 'cause it's my sign. Which is isn't. But I sure as fuck am not wearing an Equius shirt.)


 Yeah. My thoughts are similar. 

Though I was hoping to find a pic of Dave in some cool fightingish pose with his hammer and slap that on a shirt. Then put "MSPaint Adventures" on it somewhere.

There was an awesome one of Rose, but i'd like one of the male characters 

http://www.mspaintadventures.com/?s=6&p=003715

Only with John or Dave would be nice.


----------

